

Adding Third Party Libraries with Carthage - jakemarsh
http://littlebitesofcocoa.com/post/120450570974/11-adding-external-libraries-with-carthage

======
minimaxir
Why are you putting Emoji at the end of your HN submission titles?

~~~
jakemarsh
because it's fun! (Also because I've been putting emoji at the end of each of
the titles of these bites in all the other forms:
[http://twitter.com/lilbitesofcocoa](http://twitter.com/lilbitesofcocoa))

~~~
dang
Please don't do that. HN prizes plain text and good English, and we generally
want titles that are neutral and don't use gimmicks. We don't allow things
like hashtags in titles either.

